
No SDN Kubernetes - kungfudoi
https://medium.com/@rothgar/no-sdn-kubernetes-5a0cb32070dd
======
SEJeff
This is a really excellent post on the different options for Software Defined
Networking with Kubernetes. I wasn't aware you didn't need to run an overlay
or underlay network when using Kubernetes.

Great stuff.

